# Samba WINS



## Reken (May 28, 2020)

I am using DC Samba 4.11 
BIND916
FreeBSD 12.1

Samba cedes master browser role to client computers
Windows 10 computer takes away master brouser role from Samba
Why? 

smb4.conf

```
# Global parameters
[global]
        dcerpc endpoint servers = epmapper, wkssvc, rpcecho, samr, netlogon, lsa
rpc, drsuapi, dssetup, unixinfo, browser, eventlog6, backupkey, dnsserver, winre
g, srvsvc
        netbios name = DC1
        realm = DOMENFO.COM
        server role = active directory domain controller
        interfaces = em1
        server services = rpc, nbt, wrepl, ldap, cldap, kdc, drepl, winbindd, nt
p_signd, kcc, dnsupdate, smb
        workgroup = DOMENFO
        idmap_ldb:use rfc2307 = yes
        posix:eadb = /var/db/samba4/private/eadb.tdb
nsupdate command = /usr/local/bin/nsupdate

        local master = Yes
        os level = 255
        preferred master = yes
        name resolve order = wins lmhosts bcast host
        wins support = Yes
    
[sysvol]
        path = /var/db/samba4/sysvol
        read only = No

[netlogon]
        path = /var/db/samba4/sysvol/domenfo.com/scripts
        read only = No
```


----------



## Reken (May 28, 2020)

If you turn off the Computer Browser service on Windows 10 computers
Samba still does not become a "computer browser"


----------



## SirDice (May 28, 2020)

Reken said:


> Windows 10 computer takes away master brouser role from Samba


Even before Windows 2000 that computer browser was a utterly horrendous construction and we typically turned off the computer browser service on _every_ workstation to try to prevent it from "migrating" to unintended machines. This was on a 100% MS Windows network.


----------



## leebrown66 (May 28, 2020)

Yeah it's great fun when somebody walks in with a laptop which becomes the master browser, then they leave.


----------

